
WSDownloader – WhatsApp Status Downloader - acerbk
What if you could save&#x2F;download whatsapp status media from your friends in a friendlier way instead of digging through your file manager to find it? 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;lQ1Ayl
Contributions and integration of other social media statuses are not welcomed, they are highly needed.
======
acerbk
[https://goo.gl/lQ1Ayl](https://goo.gl/lQ1Ayl) or
[http://github.com/RbkGh/WSDownloader](http://github.com/RbkGh/WSDownloader)

